# Just playing - Sin hotel view



## Buter (Jul 26, 2013)

Handheld, slow shutter and high ISO - not a bad result, really. About 5 mins total spent on it.


----------



## emdiemci (Jul 26, 2013)

I think this is pretty darn good for handheld. A little noisy but what esle can we ask for.


----------



## Buter (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, and I do agree.

Still, not bad for 6400 ISO AND run through photomatix! I do love the D800!!

Cheers


----------



## Mikej15 (Jul 29, 2013)

Great pic, but take the noise down a little bit


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 9, 2013)

Sky is a bit noisy and it could benefit from a little bit of perspective correction to make the buildings perpendicular.


----------



## Buter (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Joe

The noise doesn't bother me as I knew it was gonna be there due to needing to speed the shutter up as I'm a lazy bastard and don't bring a tripod away with me (not that it would have done any good here as I had to lean waaaaay out over the railing to keep the sides of my patio out of the view of the 14mm lens).

The perspective thingy is something that I would have done with this (and most shots with this lens) if I had known how.  I've seen it done before, but I have forgotten how to do it.  PS6 if anyone wants to offer their wisdom.

Cheers

Buter


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 10, 2013)

That's pretty damn good.


----------



## Buter (Aug 11, 2013)

Okinawa, huh?

Spent 8 months there - fantastic place!

Disko Joe - figured out the perspective thingy for next time; thanks.

Buter


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 11, 2013)

Corrected a bit of the distortion in about 60 seconds in ACR using Manual Lens Correction.

This is something that needs to be done on most shots taken with  Wide Angle or UWA lens.

Also removed some of the noise, but its near impossible to remove it all from a jpeg.


----------



## Buter (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello again HGW

Yeah, I've just figured out the perspective thing. What did you use to reduce the noise, if I might ask?


I'm always concerned with losing sharpness when reducing noise - how do you talented folk do it?


Cheers


Buter


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 11, 2013)

I use the Details panel in LR and Adobe Camera Raw for noise reduction. There is always a trade off; too much reductions and you will have soft edges. You must find an acceptable middle point. I just go back and forth between sharpening and noise reduction until I find the point where I get the sharpest picture with the most noise reduction. I also find I can get the best results by setting the sharpening radius to 1.4. Also, don't forget your masking options.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 12, 2013)

Buter said:


> Okinawa, huh?
> 
> Spent 8 months there - fantastic place!
> 
> ...



I'm enjoying it quite a bit myself. The diving is incredible here.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2013)

Buter said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> The noise doesn't bother me as I knew it was gonna be there due to needing to speed the shutter up as I'm a lazy bastard and don't bring a tripod away with me (not that it would have done any good here as I had to lean waaaaay out over the railing to keep the sides of my patio out of the view of the 14mm lens).
> 
> ...



Filters> distortion


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> I use the Details panel in LR and Adobe Camera Raw for noise reduction. There is always a trade off; too much reductions and you will have soft edges. You must find an acceptable middle point. I just go back and forth between sharpening and noise reduction until I find the point where I get the sharpest picture with the most noise reduction. I also find I can get the best results by setting the sharpening radius to 1.4. Also, don't forget your masking options.



I use neat image. Its perfect for this situation.


----------

